#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Zet hier je foto's van je eerste drive in feest.

## bc1

Hey.
Zet hier je foto's dat je voor het eerst op een feest moest draaien.
Zet dit erbij:
1. Hoe oud was je?
2. Wanneer was het feestje?
3. en dus de foto!
4. wanneer ben je begonnen met je drive in!


1. 11 jaar
2. 2007
3. mijn drive in bestaat nu 3 maanden.
Ik heb nu wat professionale spul.

----------


## DJefke

1. 15 jaar
2. 1993
3. Er zijn toen geen foto's getrokken
4. Ik had geen drive-in. Met een hoop geleend hifi-spul, wat lampen en een soldeerbout kwam je toen al heel ver  :Smile:

----------


## DJ-sjaakie

1.13
2. 2008
3. geen foto's (was camera vergete)
4. hq power setje met oude cd-speler en een pc 
en nog wat licht :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Cool:

----------


## bc1

heeft iemand ook nog een foto? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DJ-Wesley

tuurlijk heb ik foto's 


1. volgens mijn was ik toen 12
2. 2002
3. De foto's Fotoalbum, Gratis Online! Uw Digitale Foto's in een Online Fotoalbum bij Mijn Album!
4. het echte werk begon zeker in 2004


Foto's http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Album=8BN7UJAF

Heel leuk om is een keer goed trug te kijken  :Big Grin: 


ik moet er zelf eigelijk best om lachen hoe ik was vroeger  :Big Grin:  en nu echt verandert

foto's van nu:   Vliegtarieven.nl Fotoalbum

----------


## DJ Ronald

1. Hoe oud was je? = 16 jaar
2. Wanneer was het feestje? = 
*01-10-06; Openingsfeest van Pedicuresalon Me-Teen te Doesburg*

3. en dus de foto! = geen, maar voor een indruk: Fotoalbum, Gratis Online! Uw Digitale Foto's in een Online Fotoalbum bij Mijn Album!

4. wanneer ben je begonnen met je drive in! = juli 2006

----------


## bc1

Komen er nog meer foto's enzo bij!

----------


## moderator

Geef je dan zelf even het goede vorbeeld?

----------


## Roeltej

ik en mn broertje... een van de eerste feesten, zal ergens rond 1997 geweest zijn.

Marquant kastjes aan sony htk versterker...


Vitality Discoshow

overzichtje door de jaren heen  :Smile:

----------


## StijnS

Ergens in de jaren 2003, was toen 13 jaar... Een feestje in een boerenstal met m'n hele klas, waarvan je je niet te veel moet voorstellen.
Een stokoud alecto mengpaneel, een hifi cd speler en een discman. Hierbij een Akai hifi versterker en 2 XXL power luidsprekers. Qua licht een bol met gekleurde lensjes, een zelfgeknutselde sound-to-light en een blacklight.
Er zijn (gelukkig?:P) geen foto's gemaakt toen.

----------


## CMY

> ik en mn broertje... een van de eerste feesten, zal ergens rond 1997 geweest zijn.
> 
> Marquant kastjes aan sony htk versterker...
> 
> 
> Vitality Discoshow
> 
> overzichtje door de jaren heen



Wel een flinke verbetering

----------


## ikweetvannix

Oeh, leuk topic  :Smile: 

owke:

1. Jaar of 10 (1992/1993)
2. Feestjes organiseren voor de klas.
3. Foto's zijn hopelijk verdwenen
4. Twee Aristona/Philips CD-spelers met rca -> din verloopjes naar alecto mixertje, Sony versterker (van de straat geplukt, een kanaal kapot, dus Mono  :Smile:  ), zelfgebouwde speaker (twee 15" speakertjes van de vlooienmarkt, in een kartonnen "ton" waar ooit waspoeder in zat, met een gat in het midden, en een los tweetertje, soort bullit er bovenop... hey, het werkte)... Lampen? Van die "party lights" (reflectorlampen met een laagje verf) met tl-starters er aan  :Smile:  en een botex stroobje... vet hoor  :Smile: 

Ik herinner me ook nog dat ik ooit Jamo speakers had gekregen van m'n pa, en hij had ze ooit in 1973 gekocht... ze werkten best goed totdat de ophanging (soort natuurlijk rubber ofzo) begon te rotten... toen was het snel bekeken...

----------


## bc1

nou mijn eigen nog!
1. ik ben in 2007 begonnen.
2. mijn drive in bestaat nu 3 maanden!
3. op een buurtfeest.
4. ik begon toen in 11 jaar was!


Fotoalbum, Gratis Online! Uw Digitale Foto's in een Online Fotoalbum bij Mijn Album!

De groeten :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DJ Ronald

Nou bc1, toch een aardig begin, voor 3 maanden... :Wink: 
Das wat anders dan de standaard 20W strobo's en lichtorgeltjes  :Smile:

----------


## PeterZwart

@BC1

denk er maar om als je bij de weg staat kan't korps et zomaar meenemen:P
ivm papier/karton? :-P

----------


## bc1

ik ga zaterdag 8xpar 56 met 2x een dimmberbar(showbar4) kopen!!
wat vinden jullie daarvan?? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DJ Ronald

ik dacht dat dit een topic was voor foto's van de vroegere drive-ins....
Voor die vragen kun je beter even in andere topics zoeken  :Wink: 

Succes!

----------


## TNT

1975 Dit was de aller eerste keer :Big Grin: 
1988
2007

----------


## DeMaikH

1. Hoe oud was je?
10 volgensmij :Confused:  ben nu 13
2. Wanneer was het feestje?
2005
3. en dus de foto!
heb ik niet weet nog wel ong wat voor spullen ik had de pioneerDJM600 twee CDJ's 500 2 martin audio boxen en crestaudio versterker 
4. wanneer ben je begonnen met je drive in!
ja toen ik 10 was:P

----------


## StijnS

Begonnen toen je 10 was met DJM600, 2 CDJ500's en een crest versterker?
Spulletjes van je pa geleent?

----------


## DeMaikH

> Begonnen toen je 10 was met DJM600, 2 CDJ500's en een crest versterker?
> Spulletjes van je pa geleent?



 
Ja is nu wel van mezelf:P gebruik nog wel vaker spullen die hij nooit gebruikt

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

nou mijn levensloop dan ook maar eens op het web. :Big Grin:  ik heb ook wel een foto maar die is nog gemaakt in het analoge tijdperk.. 
ikzelf was toen 11 jaar. het feestje was in 2000 bij een autosloper in de garage. opening van nieuwe hal. ikzelf had een mixertje en twee portable cd spelers (je weet wel, walkman :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) niet echt shockproof. ik had twee RAMSA fullrange 10 inch en een 12inch marquantz. verder een rodec stereo amp en een mushroom. lekker old-school :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  dat is dus een 8 jaar geleden. mooie tijd. ik zal eens kijken of ik de foto kan scannen en vervolgens op het web kan pleuren.. al ben ik niet al te technische met de PC knoei :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jordy01

1. 15 jaar
2. +/- september 2006
3. zie hier onder.
4. We zijn begin 2006 begonnen met de drive-in en gaan nog steeds door :-D..

-2006

equipment list van 2006
2 Dap AX15
1 P1200
1 CM200 numark mixer
1 MP502 numark dubbele cd speler

1 T4 Showbar 4 + 4 par 56 mfl

-2008


Op dit moment is er veel veranderd.

equipment list 2008 bestaat nu o.a. uit

Geluid :
2 Master Audio MD15ND
2 Master Audio MD15SW
1 Master Audio DPU 3k6 (amp)
2 Master Audio EL12 (monitoring)
1 Master Audio DX1000 (amp)

Set 1 : 
2 Pioneer CDJ1000mk3
1 Pioneer DJM800

Set 2 : 
1 Denon DN4500
1 Master Audio M1262

Licht :
2 Movingheads 575w HMI ( Showtec Club Spot 575,)
2 T4 Showbar 4 + 4 par 56 mfl
2 Shogun G-30 dmx Laser
2 Lightdesk pro 136
1 Showmaster 24
2 Antari Z800MKII
1 Antari Z1200MKII
(alles in cases )

Truss ed:
4 2 meter driehoek 30 truss
4 Wind up tiefje, 4 meters

----------


## Svenn

Eerste plaats ben ik hier nieuw op het forum  :Smile: 

Eerste keer écht draaien met m'n eigen spullen was op schoolverlatersdagen met de disco.

Hoe oud ? 11 Jaar 
Wanneer ? Juni/Juli 2005 
Foto ? Ik heb wel een foto van mezelf daar, maar niet van alles bij elkaar..
Wanneer ben je begonnen ? Dat was de eerste keer :P

----------


## tididi

jaar 1969
start discotheek albatros



discootje nu

----------


## 4AC

> 1. 15 jaar
> 2. +/- september 2006
> 3. zie hier onder.
> 4. We zijn begin 2006 begonnen met de drive-in en gaan nog steeds door :-D..
> 
> -2006
> 
> equipment list van 2006
> 2 Dap AX15
> ...



Zo veel voortuitgang heb ik nog noooooit gezien in 2 jaar! :EEK!:  Héél erg netjes!

----------


## Jordy01

> Zo veel voortuitgang heb ik nog noooooit gezien in 2 jaar! Héél erg netjes!



Tnx ,,,  :Smile:

----------


## 4AC

> Tnx ,,,



Om toch nog een opmerking te plaatsen: waarom 15" toppen én 15" subjes? Vind het altijd maar een rare combi :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## beyma

@ titididi , erg leuk om te zien die foto uit 69 !! 

Maar om eerlijk te zijn vind ik je licht set niet echt geweldig op de foto van de huidige opstelling, je bar en geluid is wel erg netjes !

----------


## tididi

> @ titididi , erg leuk om te zien die foto uit 69 !! 
> 
> Maar om eerlijk te zijn vind ik je licht set niet echt geweldig op de foto van de huidige opstelling, je bar en geluid is wel erg netjes !



ja 1969 gaaf he ik was zelf toen nog maar 4 jaar 
mijn vader en toen nog aankomende zwager zijn dit gestart ,samen met het bestuur van een speeltuin vereniging EVNH in HAARLEM
ik ging wel toen mee en van af 16 jaar actief mee.
nu mede-eigenaar.

ik weet dat mijn licht niet helemaal geweldig is

maar voor de feestje die we doen ,meestal bruiloften is het licht voldoende!
en op de foto staat alles ook nog uit, dus ziet het er een beetje triester uit dan het in werkelijkheid is.
scans links en recht doen het prima !
double derby geeft ook wel leuk effect . de bolletjes op de bar vullen het een beetje geinig aan.
en als we groter moeten huren we par setjes in .



hier nog wat oude foto.s 
de foto laat zien dat je het erg rommelig kan maken met zelf gemaakte lichtkistjes maar was toen erg in.

deze is uit de jaren 70 op de stuif stuif in haarlem erg leuk.

----------


## Jordy01

> Om toch nog een opmerking te plaatsen: waarom 15" toppen én 15" subjes? Vind het altijd maar een rare combi



Dit is een compleet set van Master Audio de MD2.. Maar als je hem hoort dan is het wel zeer leuk hoor ;-)

----------


## 4AC

> Dit is een compleet set van Master Audio de MD2.. Maar als je hem hoort dan is het wel zeer leuk hoor ;-)



Haha, dat zal best! Mag ook wel voor de prijs... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jordy01

> Haha, dat zal best! Mag ook wel voor de prijs...



Ja klopt  :Wink:

----------


## Oekie

1. Hoe oud was je? - _18_
_2._ Wanneer was het feest? - Carnaval 1994
3.



4. Wanneer ben je begonnen? _- Toen ik een jaar of 14 was. Eerst met Drive In Show The Pink Panther. Later hebben we die namen veranderd in Drive In Show "Zo Gek Als Een Deur". Door m'n studie tijdelijk gestopt en sinds 2004 Heb ik van nieuw af aan Drive In Show "Oekie" opgezet. Voor foto's/materiaal van Oekie zie dit topic: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/dri...rive-show.html of http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/dri...-deel-2-a.html_

----------


## partydrivein

1.ik was 13
2. het was op een school
3. De foto's komen later die zou ik op moeten zoeken maar ik ben begonnen met een mengpaneeltje (25 de marktplaats)
2 dvd spelers en een huisstereotje
en home disco lampjes :Big Grin:

----------


## dj-wojcik

Hey.

*1. Hoe oud was je?*
_16 jaartjes_

*2. Wanneer was het feestje?*
_op een 7 juni_

*3. en dus de foto!*
**
_(aan de foto te zien. zag je dat digitale fotocamera's nog niet zo ver waren :P )_ 

*4. wanneer ben je begonnen met je drive in!*
uuuh...... ik was een jaartje of 14/15 toen ik mijn eerste mixer kreeg van mijn neef (die zelf al een tijdje bezig was). En zo begon de liefde. van het een kwam het ander en al snel had ik mijn eigen mixer. daar kwam cd spelertjes bij. en naar een tijdje door gespaard te hebben en hier en daar wat kleine feestjes met mijn "home" speakers gedraait te hebben. Heb ik mijn eerste echte professionele speakers gekocht.... en daarna is het zoals een lintworm..... het blijft maar groeien en groeien en groeien:P :tongue:

----------


## DMiXed

*1. Hoe oud was je?*
_8 jaar_
*2. Wanneer was het feestje?*
_juni 2002_
*3. en dus de foto!*
_srry, die heb ik 'ergens' op zolder!_
*4. wanneer ben je begonnen met je drive in!*
_2002_

leuk om te weten hoe je begint, met oude rammelkasten van kennissen (300w, niet slecht voor een beginner!!) een skytec mixertje, xxl pro 600 amp en een reloop RC-2600mkII cd-speler (het lichtpuntje! :Cool: ) Ook met een barretje met 3, nee niet 4 maar *3* par 36 :Stick Out Tongue: , een moonflower en een small line dancer!

tegenwoordig al verder, met meer contacten, kennis en ervaring, maar nog lang niet daar!!

wel leuk om te zien hoe ieder begonnen is!

Grtz
Jeroen van Geffen

----------


## kevinveerbeek

ik begon met dit setje(juni 2007,


de grootste rodzooi wie je je maar kon bedenken, oude phillips kastjes en de oude bas versterker van de zolder waar de versterker van kapot was, oud versterkertje nog een oud stereo torentje met aux ingang, en niet zo'n mengtafeltje van 25jaar oud maar een Behringer UB1622fx.

ik zit nu aan dit setje(dec. 2008)


_(de licht set is niet van mij)_

hier stond:
Laptop 
CD speler
Behringer UB1622fx
Samson Q7
Samson stage 5

dap pro actieve subwoofer(met versterker voor de top speaker)
met een samson RS12 top.

----------


## Jord_Nje

1. Hoe oud was je : 10
2. wanneer was het feest : 1998 kerst gala
3. kijk hier ff voor een foto van onze kleine set die we nu hebben!!
Fotoalbum, Gratis Online! Uw Digitale Foto's in een Online Fotoalbum bij Mijn Album!

----------


## DJ_matthias

> 1. Hoe oud was je : 10
> 2. wanneer was het feest : 1998 kerst gala
> 3. kijk hier ff voor een foto van onze kleine set die we nu hebben!!
> Fotoalbum, Gratis Online! Uw Digitale Foto's in een Online Fotoalbum bij Mijn Album!



ik zou je scans meer omhoog/naar voor draaien... nu schijnen ze vrij hard op je discobar+je luidsprekers!

ook 2 leuke statiefjes+prof. lichtbrug kopen om je "lichtbrug" op de grond te zetten... als dit eraf trilt of breekt ligt alles op de grond!

----------


## Jord_Nje

statieven hebben we maar die hebben we zelf gemaakt van ijzer werken perfect :Smile: 
maar om nouh statieven te gaan kopen en truss dat word best prijzig 
grote set is dit plus 12 parren 

dat van die scanners kan ik wel wat mee ga ik is evenuit proberen dankje :Smile: 

groeten jord 

verder nog op of aanmerkingen?

----------


## J.S. Coolen

> statieven hebben we maar die hebben we zelf gemaakt van ijzer werken perfect
> maar om nouh statieven te gaan kopen en truss dat word best prijzig 
> grote set is dit plus 12 parren 
> 
> dat van die scanners kan ik wel wat mee ga ik is evenuit proberen dankje
> 
> groeten jord 
> 
> verder nog op of aanmerkingen?



Maar werk je dus al 10 jaar met dit systeem? En nog geen geld apart kunnen leggen voor een paar meter truss? Wellicht wordt het dan eens tijd om je vraagprijs wat te verhogen.

----------


## Jord_Nje

nee dit is de set die ik nu heb heb het heeft ook nog een paar jaar stil gelegen en de laatste 2 jaar zijn we er meer mee bezig.
in het begin was het nog allemaal hi-fi en zelfbouw

----------

